# MK5 GTI stage 2 questions



## GTIdontknow (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello all,

I have an MK5 GTI stage 1(APR). My question is...My car has about 57,000 miles on it...is it still safe to go stage 2 or 2+?
It's been rocking stage 1 for years with no issue. I just don't want to invest in stage 2+ if things are going to start breaking. 

Also, I have read some threads that stage 2+ tuning can cause inspection to fail due to O2 sensor readiness errors. Anyone have any input on this? I would be going with an APR DP and a Borla catback. (the Borla is already installed)

Just FYI, the car currently has:

APR stage 1 tuning
K&N Typhoon intake
Borla catback

I'd like to go stage 2+ now, adding an APR DP, upgraded fuel pump, and S3 intercooler. 

Any input??


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Your car will be perfectly fine. So long as you don't have any other check engine light issues, then it'll pass inspection.


----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## GTIdontknow (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks, I think I will :laugh: Just in time for Spring!

I'm also throwing in coilovers and sway bars.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Feb 15, 2010)

numlock44 said:


>


hahaha I went stage 2 at about 140k miles and currently have 193k miles on my mkv gti. If it's an FSI just keep an on your cam follower and you shod be just fine


----------



## michaelsucre (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi This is Michael Sucre new in this forum
Looking forward to discuss with you guys


----------



## GTIdontknow (Feb 13, 2013)

OK soooooooo I ended up just going stage 3  (APR K04 kit) Go big or go home! I still have the stock clutch though, and it's slipping. Poor thing. I'll be doing a Spec clutch very soon. The car is a beast though!!!


----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)

So technically you are not stage 3 you are K04. Make sure you replace the clutch and check the cam follower like FMX_DBC said. Enjoy!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTIdontknow (Feb 13, 2013)

Yea the K04 is kind of a grey area with calling it stage 3. Under the APR site, the K04 kit is under stage 3 section, and it gets almost as much power as true stage 3. It's wayyyy closer to stage 3 than stage 2+ 

I will replace the clutch eventually. For now it's holding up. I'm not fully beating on the car. And I have a TSI, not FSI.


----------



## Frantic_jetta (Feb 23, 2013)

I also have TSI. you upgraded the fuel pump? Just curious because i know the FSI has that problem but i didnt pay any mind to upgrading the fuel pump on my tsi. I bought the stage 3 Southbend daily drive clutch after my factory one went bad with the stage 2+
How do you like the k04? i was debating between that and the big guy on APRs website


----------

